# Quartz, Automatic, Rival?



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,

I found that some members like quartz but some would only go for automatic, is there a specific reason behind the preference?

I understand that quartz is probably more accurate when it comes to time keeping but is there any real difference between these two apart from the abovementioned?

One of the reason I am asking is because I am in the process of getting a PRS18 but I dont know which to go for, 18Q or 18A...?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I think it comes down to personal preference, some guys think quartz watches have no soul so they stick to the Mechanical types.

Some (ie me) don't give a damm as to whats inside the case, but If I was going to spend mega bucks on a watch I think I'd go down the mechanical route.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

catflem said:


> I think it comes down to personal preference, some guys think quartz watches have no soul so they stick to the Mechanical types.
> 
> Some (ie me) don't give a damm as to whats inside the case, but If I was going to spend mega bucks on a watch I think I'd go down the mechanical route.


I agree with catflem about the soul & if lashing out I'd also prefer an auto - I also prefer the sweep of the second hand on an auto rather than the jerky

movement of a quartz second hand - I only have one quartz and bought it specifically so I could always have one watch that didn't need to be wound

up or adjusted before wearing it - LBM I call it "Lazy ******* Mode!" ... Paul


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > I think it comes down to personal preference, some guys think quartz watches have no soul so they stick to the Mechanical types.
> ...


I know what you mean about the LBM.

When I buy a manual watch I try to avoid anything that doesn't have a quick set date, if you haven't worn them for a while setting the date can be a pain if you have to go the long way round. But with my limited budget if I like the look of the watch and its at the right price then to hell with the minor issues.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Mechanical it is! :yes: thanks guys.


----------

